# Print Server Issue



## CameronW (May 24, 2011)

I'm having a bizarre problem on a Windows Server 2008 R2

I have a Canon IR3030 MFP that multiple print queues are pointing to. 

These Print queues are used by our ERP to print docs on pre-printed forms and queues are seperated by size... ie Letter/Legal

The MFP has 4 Trays, 2x letter 2x Legal. The Pre-Printed forms are in tray 2 & 4 with plan paper in tray 1&3.

When I selected through printing preferences for the docs to print on tray 2 or 4 they always just print on the first availble tray 1&3. 

I've contact Canon and as usual they were not helpfull and blamed the OS.

I've tried segregating the queues by port, but that doesn't help either. 

Any clues would be much appreciated.


----------



## karstudios (Jun 24, 2011)

Reading that you are using Win8 RC2 some drivers might not work... I would bet right now a lot of drivers do not work for Win 8.

Unless somebody else here on the boards, has the same setup, you might just have to wait until updated drivers.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

karstudios said:


> Reading that you are using Win8 RC2 some drivers might not work... I would bet right now a lot of drivers do not work for Win 8.
> 
> Unless somebody else here on the boards, has the same setup, you might just have to wait until updated drivers.


He is not using Windows 8 RC2, he is using Windows Server 2008 R2, which has been out for years so I highly doubt it is a problem with unsupported drivers.

However, I believe Canon has proprietary drivers aside from basic PCL and postrcript drivers (I forget what they are called). Check the support section of the cannon website for the most recent drivers and see if the settings stick for the print trays.


----------



## karstudios (Jun 24, 2011)

srhoades said:


> He is not using Windows 8 RC2, he is using Windows Server 2008 R2, which has been out for years so I highly doubt it is a problem with unsupported drivers.
> 
> However, I believe Canon has proprietary drivers aside from basic PCL and postrcript drivers (I forget what they are called). Check the support section of the cannon website for the most recent drivers and see if the settings stick for the print trays.


Thanks, I did not read that clearly enough srhoades.


----------

